# Painting Casement Windows



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Its been awhile since I painted casement windows but I guesstimated 4 hours per window to complete, including casing trim. We currently have 124 hours into 60 windows. 10 windows remain untouched. There really isnt any quick way doing them. Pulling hardware, taping, re-priming factory primer with oil, pulling the wood trim pieces off that the casement window closes against to paint the exterior viewable edge, prime plus one coat of finish on those pieces. 

So far we have all but 4 windows (like the photo) sprayed on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floor. The window in the photo weighs about 50 lbs. We haven't really done anything but re-prime the inside window jamb with oil primer.



How do you guys paint these? Same or similar?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like what you are doing is fine, keep it up.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Its been awhile since I painted casement windows but I guesstimated 4 hours per window to complete, including casing trim. We currently have 124 hours into 60 windows. 10 windows remain untouched. There really isnt any quick way doing them. Pulling hardware, taping, re-priming factory primer with oil, pulling the wood trim pieces off that the casement window closes against to paint the exterior viewable edge, prime plus one coat of finish on those pieces.
> 
> So far we have all but 4 windows (like the photo) sprayed on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floor. The window in the photo weighs about 50 lbs. We haven't really done anything but re-prime the inside window jamb with oil primer.
> 
> ...


How about liquid mask? Spray the liquid mask with the proshot and it will save you a lot of time. I just finished a house that every single window was like yours and all slinding french doors from side to side (around 15 doors) 


Try it, it's worth it.


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

AztecPainting is right on. 

Jasco Mask and Seal is what I would recommend for this project, as long as the temperature in that garage or shop is above 40 degrees F. Mask and Seal sprays white but dries clear in about 30 minutes. Once its dry you can paint the trim and along the edge of the glass to seal. Its best to wait a few days, but you just peel the film right off the glass in a few hours. Doing it this way also has the advantage of sealing the windows against drafts or water damage and should speed the process up.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I've used mask and seal a couple of times. It seems like it never really releases from the window unless it has paint freshly applied to it. Old glass or new doesn't make much difference. If the window is in hot full sun you should be ready to spend some time pick it off piece by agonizing piece.

I think it's better to just get good with blue tape and paper. Longer going on, but faster coming off. No messing around spraying windows with paint needlessly trying to get the mask and seal off and then having to dispose of wet paint scabs. Plus, the longer you leave the mask and seal on the harder it sticks. What if you start a job, there's a delay, and then when you come back in a month you've really got your work cut out for you with the mask and seal. Blue tape is guaranteed for fourteen days but I've seen it come off like butter after a year!


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

Liquid Mask and Seal peels best in cool conditions, so you should be fine this time of year. And I wouldnt leave it on longer than a month. But Metro is right that it can get baked on it hot conditions.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DCcenter said:


> Liquid Mask and Seal peels best in cool conditions, so you should be fine this time of year. And I wouldnt leave it on longer than a month. But Metro is right that it can get baked on it hot conditions.


If it is hot it's hard to come off but just let it cool and it goes back to easy. I have left it on for at least a week and still came off good.There is a trick to it, you cut it around the outside then make an complete X cut in the middle and peel from the middle. One coat of Jasco is enough then spray your paint over the whole area.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use it religiously. 
We're in Tampa Bay and hardly ever have any trouble.Only when a new guy has put it on to thin.
You MUST cut the edges.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

I have never used the liquid mask but I would look into it for this project.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Never tried liquid mask. We tossed around the idea though for this job. Scoring all that glass would take some time. 

We are currently at 148 man-hours on 60 windows. At this point we will be very close to the estimated 4 hours per window.

We have 60 windows primed and finish sprayed and re-installed. :thumbsup: We will be finishing the remaining 10 on friday weather permitting... its been 35-43 degrees by the lake and windy!


----------

